# P226 .40 to .357 Sig?



## glenndanzig138 (Sep 15, 2010)

i am not sure if this is the right category or if it should be in the other so i am going to post in both and the moderator can kill one of them. This is the first Sig i have owned so I could use some help. I have read a few people talking about changing the barrel out on the P226 .40 and you have a .357 Sig. I asked the Sig rep and she was saying i had to buy the exchange kit, she would never say yes or no just to buy the exchange kit. Is that all there is to it, just change the barrel and you're good? You dont need new magazines, or change out the recoil spring?


----------



## addecus (Mar 6, 2011)

just change the barrel, if it functions fine and locks up as good as the barrel you have now, you're good.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

You can live with just the barrel....

I personally changed the recoil spring on my 226 also when I use the 357. 
I go with a heaver Wolf recoil spring. BUT your mileage may very. 
Same mags.

Lateck,


----------

